# Your preferred bait..



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I've use mostly waxworms over the years and sometimes minnow heads. Curious as to others experiences with different baits. Pretty soon I'll be ordering up bait for the season, and I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Maggots (Spikes)., Occasionally Waxworms & Minnows


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i've had good luck with bee moths and on live minnows for crappie.
sherman


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Mostly use waxies and minnows.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

First choice is spikes (red and white) next is waxies then minnows.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

In order: waxies, minnows and maggots 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I like mousies but there pricey at the bait shop like 2.40 a dozen they seem to hold on the hook better than maggots


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Waxworms and gulp minnows


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Remember a few years ago wigglers were the hot bait. Dang things were big money too. I didn't have much luck with them. Wax worms and minnows are my first choice.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Minnow heads and waxies


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Anyone use meal worms? I’ve been using them more lately because they are really cheap at most pet stores and they store better than Waxies.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I've never had any luck with them.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey quackpot I like your avatar!!!!


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

green and gold pimple with a minnow head,vibes..wonderbread was hot for me, jigging raps, and late ice I like pink jig head with a minnow.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Thanks I finally realized I needed one on here to look more professional. Believe me I need all the help I can get with looks. Lol


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

If you haven't tried Wolfram Jigs you're missing out.


----------

